# Dust bath question



## yag113 (Nov 28, 2012)

There is a spot in the backyard above the septic tank where grass is reluctant to grow...it dries out fast and the chickens are attracted to the dust and use it as a dust bath....which is fine. But in the interests of keeping things as neat as possible I was considering putting an oval of slate/rocks around the area and designating it "the dust bath area". Then I could throw some DE in there.... Before I move all those rocks, what are the odds of the rocks discouraging them from using that spot? Will they step over the rocks into the bath or wiill the get spooked and start another spot? Because as my father always said: "You never know what a chicken is going to do!"

Any thoughts?


----------



## bobrut (Sep 9, 2014)

Just put up a sign low enough so they can read it and they should be fine.


----------



## ChickensSayMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

ha ha ha ^
I dont think my chickens would be too spooked not to continue using their favourite dust bath spot....I guess just try it and see? 
(maybe just start with just one or two rocks at a time?)


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Mine don't care. I have "fixed up" a few spots (to try and discourage) and they go dig a hole right next to them. They're always making fresh holes as well. Near killed myself trying to feed the horses tonight in a fresh pit. Consider yourself lucky they stick to one spot!


----------



## yag113 (Nov 28, 2012)

I've got a number of 'break your ankle' holes.... spots they used, discontinued, grass grew over and then you step in them! But the sign idea seems promising..... something like 'dust bath HERE!'

Also the idea of just moving a few of the rocks....


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Between chickens and dogs the yard looked like a mine field. I've given up LOL


----------



## littlelimabean (Oct 21, 2014)

My yard gets very little sun. Literally half of my yard is dirt/sand mix so you think that would be satisfactory. No they still see a need to create a spot to bathe in the grass! Chickens are loony, but you got to love them. You can still give it a try to dedicate a spot for bathing it can work. Good luck!


----------

